# Canada - Gun registry to cost around $1-billion



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Gun registry to cost around $1-billion

OTTAWA -- Canada's firearms registry will likely cost taxpayers more than $1-billion by 2005 -- more than 10 times the amount the Liberal government said it would spend on the controversial gun-control program.

http://www.globeandmail.com/servlet...onal/nationalTheNationHeadline_temp/11/11/26/


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Here is an interesting following from a different source.

Gunning for costs

OTTAWA -- The real costs of gun control will remain a secret because the federal government feels it isn't "useful" information to keep tabs on, Auditor General Sheila Fraser revealed in her annual report yesterday. 

http://www.canoe.ca/CalgaryNews/cs.cs-12-04-0008.html


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Follow up story with probably more to come.

Wildlife group takes aim at high cost of gun control

The federal gun registry should be shot dead in its tracks, and taxpayers' money reallocated to programs that matter to Canadians, says the Alberta Fish & Game Association. 

http://www.canoe.ca/CalgaryNews/cs.cs-12-06-0007.html


----------

